# Please tell me this gets better



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

My two young male rats have been with me for 3 weeks. So far they are fine I think. One is super timid and does not like to leave the cage, but he seems happiest there so it's ok. The other hates the cage and wants to live inside my couch (he found multiple ways in) and is always hyper for some reason. But the the thing I am worried about is what they do when I handle them. 

View attachment 129489



These are all scratch marks. They don't bite, they may pull my finger into their cage if I have peanut butter on it, but they do it gently. Do they learn that my hand is not something to cling onto with age? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

have you considered maybe getting they're nails cut. you can do it with human clippers but you may need someone to hold them if its their first time. also be careful to not cut to far. just cut the little bit at the end that is curled slightly. if you cut further is could hurt your rats. if you do accidentally cut to far there are products to help and heal it faster. I'm not sure what its called but your local pet store may know


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I also have scratch marks on my hands, but it isn't their fault. but if you really don't like it read my post above. also my youngest boy is also extremely hyper and has suddenly became houdini and master of hide and seek. i eventually find him but its very annoying. if the hyper one is younger than your timid one you may have the answer. younger rats seem to be more excited and adventurous as older ones would rather sleep and eat.


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

Very lucky! They're minor scratches! I get tonnes from my boys, they just happen to get long sharp nails for some reason, one in particular.


You can put tiles upside down on high traffic cage surfaces, that helped ours significantly, along with slates under food and water bottles. It went from constant scratches to barely any in a week. We've had to bin our slates and tiles recently though as the pee smell got too much (it doesn't come out easily), so I can't handle one of my boys at the moment without many layers on due to scratching. We're going to clips his nails later when he's docile and sleepy!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikadi said:


> Very lucky! They're minor scratches! I get tonnes from my boys, they just happen to get long sharp nails for some reason, one in particular.
> 
> 
> You can put tiles upside down on high traffic cage surfaces, that helped ours significantly, along with slates under food and water bottles. It went from constant scratches to barely any in a week. We've had to bin our slates and tiles recently though as the pee smell got too much (it doesn't come out easily), so I can't handle one of my boys at the moment without many layers on due to scratching. We're going to clips his nails later when he's docile and sleepy!


 the tile thing is an excellent idea. I may do that!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Those scratches are not bad. My whole neckline is full of little scabs but i don't mind, it comes with the territory. Try putting them on your shoulder at first if they dpnt like being in your hands this will make them feel a bit safer, eventually they will let you hold them in your hands. I have had mine for 7months and only recently they have let me start holding them. Just spend LOTS of time with them. Look at the immersion thread, this really helped me allot! As for the escaping - i covered my whole rat-couch with a big sheet that i pin down with safety pins. This prevents them from crawling inside the couch. Instead put some blankets on the couch so he still thinks he's hiding from you.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

ratty_milkshake said:


> Those scratches are not bad. My whole neckline is full of little scabs but i don't mind, it comes with the territory. Try putting them on your shoulder at first if they dpnt like being in your hands this will make them feel a bit safer, eventually they will let you hold them in your hands. I have had mine for 7months and only recently they have let me start holding them. Just spend LOTS of time with them. Look at the immersion thread, this really helped me allot! As for the escaping - i covered my whole rat-couch with a big sheet that i pin down with safety pins. This prevents them from crawling inside the couch. Instead put some blankets on the couch so he still thinks he's hiding from you.


 i agree. you need to accept the scratches. I have some on my hands and shoulders but you kind of need to live with them. if you own rats, your bound to have scratches


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

I got the idea from googling about how to help keep rat nails down! It really is brilliant. I'm not sure if it was that or the slate or a mix of both but we really were amazed at the difference. I'm allergic to the urine and have an autoimmune condition so every scratch I get comes up a fierce red, dries out quickly but doesn't scab over (so opens easily) and takes weeks to heal. We need to give our boys a wash as well but the last time we did it (before we put in the tiles and slate) my left arm ended up scratched to ****. It was that and one of our rats poking his brothers eye out that made us actually start taking action about it, I could put up with scratches but I couldn't have them losing more eyes!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikadi said:


> I got the idea from googling about how to help keep rat nails down! It really is brilliant. I'm not sure if it was that or the slate or a mix of both but we really were amazed at the difference. I'm allergic to the urine and have an autoimmune condition so every scratch I get comes up a fierce red, dries out quickly but doesn't scab over (so opens easily) and takes weeks to heal. We need to give our boys a wash as well but the last time we did it (before we put in the tiles and slate) my left arm ended up scratched to ****. It was that and one of our rats poking his brothers eye out that made us actually start taking action about it, I could put up with scratches but I couldn't have them losing more eyes!


 haha i wouldn't want my ratties losing eyes!


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I am afraid I might hurt my boys with clippers. Do nail files work, like file their nails down. It never seemed to hurt any dogs I have done that with. 

I raised cats all my life, these cuts don't really hurt, but at my job I work with things that sting if they get in my cuts. Also it makes the boyfriend a little more hesitant to interact with our boys because of the scratches( he's a bit of a wuss). 

And I decided to just let the couch be part of playtime. My boy always comes out hiding pretty quickly. His favorite place to play are on my lap and shoulder. I just need to rat proof it a little more before I feel more comfortable with his disappearing. I just need to buy more duct tape. Or maybe a I can get him a harness and leash? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

It was a fluke, the vet was amazed by it and said it was the first time he'd personally dealt with a rat having to have an eye out because it'd been punctured by something! However another vet did mention that she hadn't met a rat whose claws were as sharp as Haku's before so we seem to have a wonder rat with adamantium claws 

Howl is coping fine with one eye though, it healed fully within a couple of weeks!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

BethC said:


> I am afraid I might hurt my boys with clippers. Do nail files work, like file their nails down. It never seemed to hurt any dogs I have done that with.
> 
> I raised cats all my life, these cuts don't really hurt, but at my job I work with things that sting if they get in my cuts. Also it makes the boyfriend a little more hesitant to interact with our boys because of the scratches( he's a bit of a wuss).
> 
> ...


a leash will not help. it defeats the purpose of free range. nail files might work but you would need someone to help you keep a hold of him has it takes longer than clipping. the way I have rat proofed my room is i put all my wires in a box and got old books and dvds to fill in the spaces of my bookshelf so they don't go behind it. i also got masking tape and taped along where they could possibly get in (my youngest is an adventurer) I also have a digging box which is just a box with shredded paper placed underneath my cage. i am also on the hunt for a long tunnel to put behind my bookshelf so they can have some more fun.


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

A lot of people say that their rats can get out of harnesses any way, so it may not even work.
Nail filing would take longer, and whilst it'd probably be safer for squirmy rats, it means that they'll be squirming a lot longer so you will definitely need two of you. This is why we haven't clipped Haku's nails all week, because it's the first day that both DP and I are home in order to do it! 

tpab: re the tube, what about pvc piping from a home improvement shop? Or guttering? Guttering would be wider but you'd have to seal it together to form a tube from two pieces.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikadi said:


> A lot of people say that their rats can get out of harnesses any way, so it may not even work.
> Nail filing would take longer, and whilst it'd probably be safer for squirmy rats, it means that they'll be squirming a lot longer so you will definitely need two of you. This is why we haven't clipped Haku's nails all week, because it's the first day that both DP and I are home in order to do it!
> 
> tpab: re the tube, what about pvc piping from a home improvement shop? Or guttering? Guttering would be wider but you'd have to seal it together to form a tube from two pieces.


 plc piping sounds alright but i was looking for something like you find in air-conditioning vents. but smaller. i saw someone on youtube have one and i fell in love with it


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

Must admit that I don't really know what you'd find in air conditioning vents and the like, they aren't a common sight in the UK  When I have seen pictures of tubing and things for rats it's mainly been PVC and guttering, as that's widely available here


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikadi said:


> Must admit that I don't really know what you'd find in air conditioning vents and the like, they aren't a common sight in the UK  When I have seen pictures of tubing and things for rats it's mainly been PVC and guttering, as that's widely available here


 yes its a usa you don't see them much in australia. hoping that my local hardware store has them


----------

